# Aero road helmets...what is allowed?



## montage (1 Jan 2013)

I'm just taking a look at road helmet options - it seems crazy that more amateurs aren't opting in considering the potential gains. Lazer helmets do a pretty nifty snap on cover that looks aero, are they allowing in the british racing scene? If not, are they one of those things you could get away with anyway - just like home made visors on TT helmets were never really allowed but everyone did?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Jan 2013)

What do you perceive as being the potential gains? - Detachable helmet covers, as sported by Mark Cavendish on his Specialized Prevail while on his way to winning the rainbow jersey in Copenhagen during 2011 are now outlawed in UCi sanctioned events.​I would also think that areo helmets suffer from the same issues as areo bikes in as much that they work best in specific circumstances.​I believe that kask discovered that traditional areo helmets have a negative effect and create drag in anything other than the optimal position and in cross winds, this is why the areo helmets from kask appear less extreme than many of the others on the market.​


----------



## montage (1 Jan 2013)

V for Vengedetta said:


> What do you perceive as being the potential gains? -* Detachable helmet covers, as sported by Mark Cavendish on his Specialized Prevail while on his way to winning the rainbow jersey in Copenhagen during 2011 are now outlawed in UCi sanctioned events.*
> I would also think that areo helmets suffer from the same issues as are bike in as much that they work best in specific circumstances.
> I believe that kask discovered that traditional areo helmets have a negative effect and create drag in anything other than the optimal position and in cross winds, this is why the are helmets from kask appear less extreme than many of the others on the market.


 
That more or less answers it - bit of a shame really considering the simplicity of it! Not looking to invest in a giro advantage or likewise, its just too expensive. However hour long crits, the majority of the time you'll be in that "optimum position". Also the lack of a tail on the TT helmets seemed an obvious way forward, the lower the head is below the shoulders, the more aero, apart from those stupid tails sticking up and creating drag.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (1 Jan 2013)

Although helmet covers are now banned, helmets without any holes in them aren't.​​http://road.cc/content/news/55389-uci-technical-regulations-update-socks-helmets-and-hydration-packs-all-come-under​


----------



## montage (1 Jan 2013)

technically, what is there to stop somebody turning up on the start line with a TT helmet?.... Not seen anything against it with a quick look at google - and I don't plan on doing it!


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Jan 2013)

montage said:


> technically, what is there to stop somebody turning up on the start line with a TT helmet?.... Not seen anything against it with a quick look at google - and I don't plan on doing it!


 
Depends on the helmet.

Many TT helmets were really just fairings for the head with no protection. Now the helmet has to be "capable" of protection.

In the UK that means passing EN1078, however in the US this is considered inadequate and you cannot race in an EN1078 helmet

It does not get simpler!


----------



## black'n'yellow (2 Jan 2013)

The benefits of ventilation in a 1hr crit far outweigh the 'benefits' of an aero helmet. Assuming you will be spending 90% of your time in the bunch (as opposed to soloing off the front) then any aero equipment is pretty pointless anyway.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jan 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Depends on the helmet.
> 
> Many TT helmets were really just fairings for the head with no protection. Now the helmet has to be "capable" of protection.
> 
> ...


 
You didn't answer his question, what was and what is are not the same thing, currently most aero helmets do provide protection. Take a Giro Selector, UCI legal in TT's but you won't see someone wearing it in a road race.

Even if they were legal in these events, they offer no real benefit, since you won't be sat in a tuck, you will be looking around you will not have the tail against your back and will be turning sideways.

There are newer helmets coming out which provice aero benefits whilst not having a big tail, the Giro Air Attack for example and the KASK Bambino.

Also, those plastic covers for normal helmets are mainly designed to keep rain out, they are no more scientific than taping up the vents on your helmet.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jan 2013)

It's something i think there will be more of, but as B&Y says, good ventilation is going to outweigh the slight benefit an aero helmet. 
Even in time trialling, an aero helmet will apparently cut your time by only around 30-60 seconds (max) over an hour, if travelling 20 mph+. There are big savings to be had with a FULL aero TT bike but that's largely to do with rider position. That's why a set of clip on bars and aero wheels can make a quantifiable difference in time trialling. Full TT set ups can save 50-70watts over an hour period. For a rider putting out 300watts over that period that's near the region of 10 minutes plus! Huge saving but it's because the solo TT'er is 100% against the elements with no peloton or team mates to share the work.

If you are still interested though, something like this will be released early 2013. It is said to be legal in road racing. Looks like you could get pretty hot in there though.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> The benefits of ventilation in a 1hr crit far outweigh the 'benefits' of an aero helmet. Assuming you will be spending 90% of your time in the bunch (as opposed to soloing off the front) then any aero equipment is pretty pointless anyway.


 
^This^

You will cook in an aero helmet (I've used them in the past in TT's when they were 'fairings').


----------



## oldroadman (2 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> It's something i think there will be more of, but as B&Y says, good ventilation is going to outweigh the slight benefit an aero helmet.
> Even in time trialling, an aero helmet will apparently cut your time by only around 30-60 seconds (max) over an hour, if travelling 20 mph+. There are big savings to be had with a FULL aero TT bike but that's largely to do with rider position. *That's why a set of clip on bars and aero wheels can make a quantifiable difference in time trialling. Full TT set ups can save 50-70watts over an hour period. For a rider putting out 300watts over that period that's near the region of 10 minutes plus!* Huge saving but it's because the solo TT'er is 100% against the elements with no peloton or team mates to share the work.
> 
> If you are still interested though, something like this will be released early 2013. It is said to be legal in road racing. Looks like you could get pretty hot in there though.


 
Nice theory, but evidence required before making such a sweeping claim - there are far more factors than a "set of clip on bars and aero wheels" in play. The position and reducing drag factors is the key, and if I could have improved 10 minutes in an hour race using a TT bike and aero helmet, I would have been close to a podium in any TT!
On the matter of aero helmets, "head fairings" are not allowed in UCI/BC (TT) races, and not at all in road races/crits, and the updated UCI rule does not allow additions to the helmet that is not part of the original product. An unlined bit of GRP on your head is likely to do some damage in a fall, rather than protect anything.
Kask have it right with their TT helmet so far as aerodynamics is concerned, hat daft long tail only works on one soecific position which is almost impossible to get, and as soon as the head drops a bit, sends a sail up into the airflow around the back of the rider!
A rider or two have tried unvented helmets in crits, I saw one at a Tour Series once, he thougt it would help but simply boiled for lack of ventilation - not nice. A very red face! It didn't happen again whhich says everything.
A good ventilated helmet is all that's needed, plus good legs!


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> It's something i think there will be more of, but as B&Y says, good ventilation is going to outweigh the slight benefit an aero helmet.
> Even in time trialling, an aero helmet will apparently cut your time by only around 30-60 seconds (max) over an hour, if travelling 20 mph+. There are big savings to be had with a FULL aero TT bike but that's largely to do with rider position. That's why a set of clip on bars and aero wheels can make a quantifiable difference in time trialling. Full TT set ups can save 50-70watts over an hour period. For a rider putting out 300watts over that period that's near the region of 10 minutes plus! Huge saving but it's because the solo TT'er is 100% against the elements with no peloton or team mates to share the work.
> 
> If you are still interested though, something like this will be released early 2013. It is said to be legal in road racing. Looks like you could get pretty hot in there though.


 
A conehead will give a larger aero benefit (if fitted properly and position held) than an aero wheel apparently. Especially in terms of watts saved per pound spent. Biggest saving comes from rider position. Lots of websites etc out there will snigglets of data.

BTW, 30-60 seconds is a LOT of time if you are at the sharp end of the standings 

Next year, I will collect some power data riding the same TT course riding a road bike and then riding a full TT bike with disc wheel and deep section/tri spoke front and various combinations. Obviously environmental factors will come into it, but it might prove at least anecdotally interesting. Might even do it on the same day to get more consistent data if I can get a lift out with all the kit.


----------



## fossyant (2 Jan 2013)

oldroadman said:


> A good ventilated helmet is all that's needed, plus good legs!


 
Good god, don't say we need to train to be fast . Like it !


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> A conehead will give a larger aero benefit (if fitted properly and position held) than an aero wheel apparently. Especially in terms of watts saved per pound spent. Biggest saving comes from rider position. Lots of websites etc out there will snigglets of data.
> 
> BTW, 30-60 seconds is a LOT of time if you are at the sharp end of the standings
> 
> Next year, I will collect some power data riding the same TT course riding a road bike and then riding a full TT bike with disc wheel and deep section/tri spoke front and various combinations. Obviously environmental factors will come into it, but it might prove at least anecdotally interesting. Might even do it on the same day to get more consistent data if I can get a lift out with all the kit.


Yeh i agree. Rider position is key. I think i said as much. 
30-60 seconds is a decent amount but the helmet would only be suited for TT. It would be of no use if you were not dialled into the TT position anyway.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jan 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Nice theory, but evidence required before making such a sweeping claim - there are far more factors than a "set of clip on bars and aero wheels" in play. The position and reducing drag factors is the key, and if I could have improved 10 minutes in an hour race using a TT bike and aero helmet, I would have been close to a podium in any TT!
> On the matter of aero helmets, "head fairings" are not allowed in UCI/BC (TT) races, and not at all in road races/crits, and the updated UCI rule does not allow additions to the helmet that is not part of the original product. An unlined bit of GRP on your head is likely to do some damage in a fall, rather than protect anything.
> Kask have it right with their TT helmet so far as aerodynamics is concerned, hat daft long tail only works on one soecific position which is almost impossible to get, and as soon as the head drops a bit, sends a sail up into the airflow around the back of the rider!
> A rider or two have tried unvented helmets in crits, I saw one at a Tour Series once, he thougt it would help but simply boiled for lack of ventilation - not nice. A very red face! It didn't happen again whhich says everything.
> A good ventilated helmet is all that's needed, plus good legs!


 
For TT i think many would argue that last line is not the case. Especially where seconds count. 

Evidence wise there is just as much out there damning aero helmets etc as there is promoting it. 

Point being Old fat fool, is that it ALL adds up. What's the key phrase these days? "Marginal gains". 

To nullify the "sweeping statement" claim i have put a few links below to show others research. 

http://www.cyclingtips.com.au/2010/04/biggest-bang-for-your-buck-in-time-trial-equipment/

http://www.active.com/cycling/Artic...ero-Equipment-Offers-the-Most-Benefits?page=2

By my calculations the first link estimates a saving of between 8-9 minutes over 40k TT. This with a rider averaging 50kph over the distance. Faster than most so the numbers will change the slower you travel.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jan 2013)

oldroadman said:


> Nice theory, but evidence required before making such a sweeping claim - there are far more factors than a "set of clip on bars and aero wheels" in play. The position and reducing drag factors is the key, and if I could have improved 10 minutes in an hour race using a TT bike and aero helmet, I would have been close to a podium in any TT!
> *On the matter of aero helmets, "head fairings" are not allowed in UCI/BC (TT) races, and not at all in road races/crits, and the updated UCI rule does not allow additions to the helmet that is not part of the original product. An unlined bit of GRP on your head is likely to do some damage in a fall, rather than protect anything.*
> Kask have it right with their TT helmet so far as aerodynamics is concerned, hat daft long tail only works on one soecific position which is almost impossible to get, and as soon as the head drops a bit, sends a sail up into the airflow around the back of the rider!
> A rider or two have tried unvented helmets in crits, I saw one at a Tour Series once, he thougt it would help but simply boiled for lack of ventilation - not nice. A very red face! It didn't happen again whhich says everything.
> A good ventilated helmet is all that's needed, plus good legs!


Regarding the bold area above, i put a link in for the type of helmet "claimed" to be road suitable. Here it is again:

Link to aero helmet for road


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jan 2013)

I have seen those articles before, in fact they are both the same article really and some of those comparisons are mind bogling.

Swap your rear disc for a 3-spoke? No-one does this........... when a disc is allowed, you use a disc.

Swap your tri spoke to a deep section and save a 40 seconds?

Box section front rim to a 5 spoke?

Why does the author not choose relevant comparisons, i.e. Standard road wheelset, 20-30mm deep to a tri spoke in the front? Standard road wheelset, 20-30mm deep to a deep section wheel 60-90mm deep on the front? Deep section rear to a disc?

Or how about wheel pairings, disc + trispoke vs standard road wheelset or disc + deep section (60-90mm) vs standard road wheelset.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jan 2013)

Remember the rider has been out there for 48 minutes travelling at 50kph. 

Make of it what you will. I think some has merit and some not so much. IMO rider position, TT helmet and aero wheels are going to be the noticeable gains. After this things such as overshoes are going to be part of the overall effect. 

I merely listed these two articles to show that my comment above was not a "sweeping statement" and that there is research to support such theories.

Key thing is to remember the test is done with the rider averaging 50kph or 31 mph approx. The effects for someone averaging 20mph will be much less.


----------



## Rob3rt (2 Jan 2013)

I know, I am just commenting on those articles, not your post. They have some bizarre comparisons.

At the same time, I am not really even questioning their results (although some of them look like they have been interpreted in some obscure way in order to reach such conclusions), I am questioning why on earth they choose to make some of those comparisons.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jan 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> I know, I am just commenting on those articles, not your post. They have some bizarre comparisons.
> 
> At the same time, I am not really even questioning their results (although some of them look like they have been interpreted in some obscure way in order to reach such conclusions), I am questioning why on earth they choose to make some of those comparisons.


Something to write about in that months magazine probably. Lazy buggers. 

It does seem they have tested rider in all situations and taken time differences. It's just that they seem to imply the benefit would be for everyone. Not the case.


----------



## black'n'yellow (2 Jan 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Point being Old fat fool, is that it ALL adds up.


 
don't confuse 'oldroadman' with 'oldfatfool'....'oldroadman' is likely to sue you for defamation...


----------



## oldroadman (2 Jan 2013)

black'n'yellow said:


> don't confuse 'oldroadman' with 'oldfatfool'....'oldroadman' is likely to sue you for defamation...


 Not a chance, unless he tries a "Kimmage" on me. That would be different!
I'll cnfess to being a bit fat though, at least 6kg above my old race weight (but then I'm so old it's hard to recall what it was!). Happy New Year!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (2 Jan 2013)

Ah, apologies. I must have confused the two.


----------



## ufkacbln (2 Jan 2013)

I love the US version of the regulations.

THE USA Cycling website clearly states that:



> The helmet rule is in force anyplace in the vicinity of a USA Cycling sanctioned event from the opening of registration to the final awarding of prizes for the event.


 
So compulsory helmets whilst climbing on to the podium?


----------



## montage (3 Jan 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> I love the US version of the regulations.
> 
> THE USA Cycling website clearly states that:
> 
> ...


 
I've raced over there a bit, luckily that rule is enforced with a bit of common sense. On a side note, the racing over there was absolutely fantastic - well organised, from a racing point of view brilliant courses, and not to mention half of them being stunningly beautiful. Not many races in the UK that can throw in a 6 mile climb at altitude where you can enjoy the views of montana....I had plenty of time to enjoy the views as well after being dropped on that one!


----------

